# Throw Rope/Bag - Left at Big Falls



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

All,
I left a throw rope/bag at Big Falls this last Saturday, 28 May. It does have my number and last name on it. I am hoping to reunite back with it again. 

Thanks!
Neil


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll be "that guy".

I have no idea where "big falls" is, but you should be there right now finding the deadly entrapment left there. There have been serious and deadly problems from ropes left in the water. Please make an earnest effort to go get it and warn others.

This post should be in "safety" section, not "lost and found".

Please, everybody, keep a tight grip on your throwbags and take extreme caution to not leave them in the river!

Leaving a rope in the river is a BIG DEAL!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Where is the rope? Is it on shore, or did it fall in the water during a raft portage? I was there yesterday in the afternoon. It was really quiet yesterday. I'm surprised we didn't run into you. If I go in there again, I'll look for it.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

teletoes said:


> I'll be "that guy".



Didn't say the rope was in the water. Said *at* Big Falls. 

Was not at Big Falls On the SF Payette Monday.

With that said. I will no longer return gear found on river. If its got a name on it in goes to the trash. If you lose it. You littered it and I cleaned up your mess. I returned my last pfd a few weeks ago. I was out $5 shipping and my time and effort. Not even a thank you and this was a buzzard?? 

The OP lost a $30 throw bag and its not even worth it to them to go get it. They want someone to clean up their mess for free. See it all the time on the MB.

Good Luck..


----------



## idahoriversrat (Jul 1, 2011)

Outlaw,
It was left on the rocks in the bag opposite of where we drop the rafts in the water. We were on it Saturday and yes it was really quiet. Idaho Whitewater passed us up and I believe we were the last ones that portaged that day. It was so quiet, we were at Big Falls for an hour and when we got out at Danskin, there were no other vehicles at the put-in or take-out.


Especially, thanks for keeping an eye out for it. I believe being more than a day out, it will most likely be gone. Either the human or natural elements have gotten to it.


Dirtbagkayaker, 
That totally sucks with someone being so rude without even saying a "Thank You" and you had an awful experience. Yes, it will be worth just replacing it. I raft often in the area have a few friends that would be willing to retrieve it for me.


----------

